# Pundaquit Zamables



## dwfleury (9 mo ago)

Hi

Considering retiring to the Pundaquit Zambales area with my wife in a few years. She is from Batanguas. As a foreigner i would like to be around a mix of foreigners and filipinos. Pundaquit seems quite nice but what you read online sometimes needs to be taken with a grain of salt. I'd like to hear from people actually living there vs reading it online.

We have a lead on a property but its on leased land so we are also wondering about that, the legalities, etc. Of course owning land with a title is a great thing but buying a house on leased land is cheaper and therefore allows funds to be spent elsewhere, like traveling, restaurants etc. Just not sure if we should be worried about what happens at the end of the lease is the contract legal etc. Please, only offer some advice if you have experienced dealing with a lease. I know all about the "be careful" and what not 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Castillejos is better for what you want....between barrio baretto and san marcelino


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

dwfleury said:


> Hi
> 
> Considering retiring to the Pundaquit Zambales area with my wife in a few years. She is from Batanguas. As a foreigner i would like to be around a mix of foreigners and filipinos. Pundaquit seems quite nice but what you read online sometimes needs to be taken with a grain of salt. I'd like to hear from people actually living there vs reading it online.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put down any money until you get here and really check things out, so many scammers it's nearly a way of life, actually, the Philippine realtor that speaks the best English will probably soak the worst, I can't stress how cautious you should be when talking with anyone here. What about purchasing a Condo near the beach that has a pool, gym etc... you can own that, just a thought.

You mentioned your wife is from Batangas, wow, actually not a bad area or even Tagaytay, you're not too far from many spots for travel or a connection to major highways and airports or even ferries.

Welcome to the forum, and so I guess the best way to figure the spot you'd like to retire to is to actually travel around and while you are here maybe hold up at a pool resort for a month so you won't have to worry about any leases, I'd be wary of any contracts.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

spend a cpl years travelling then decide. Mistakes are permanent there. As mark Said....batangas isnt a bad area but not so great for foreigners in quantity. The batangueno are pretty good peeps.. I have a good friend from padre garcia.


----------



## dwfleury (9 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> I wouldn't put down any money until you get here and really check things out, so many scammers it's nearly a way of life, actually, the Philippine realtor that speaks the best English will probably soak the worst, I can't stress how cautious you should be when talking with anyone here. What about purchasing a Condo near the beach that has a pool, gym etc... you can own that, just a thought.
> 
> You mentioned your wife is from Batangas, wow, actually not a bad area or even Tagaytay, you're not too far from many spots for travel or a connection to major highways and airports or even ferries.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and so I guess the best way to figure the spot you'd like to retire to is to actually travel around and while you are here maybe hold up at a pool resort for a month so you won't have to worry about any leases, I'd be wary of any contracts.


Thanks for the welcome  Yup, we are aware we need to be wary of many things. Condo is not really my thing, i've always lived in my own home, yard, space. I like the West side of Luzon seems like a good location. Nasugbu used to be in the picture but so dang expensive now.


----------

